# Tire clearence?



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone know if a 12 wide silverback will clear on factory beadlock. Ie not hit shocks or anything else


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll have a problem in the front hitting the tierod ends. Anything other than a stock tire pretty much rubs on it. I have a set of 25x8 bighorn knock offs and they were rubbing pretty good.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

The tie rods on the new frames are inside the rim. Its the back I'm worried about. I think the side lugs would be close to the springs.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish I knew if shock placement was the same on the rear between the gen1/gen2's....I ran 29.5x12x12 laws on the rear on my stock beadlocks and they were very close but never actually touched the springs. But like I said I don't know how much difference there is between a rear tire and shock on a gen 1 vs gen 2.


----------

